# planted 90g w/ sanchezi???



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about setting up my 90g as a planted tank for my sanchezi. 260w from pc lights but will start with 195w so I won't have to inject CO2 right away. substrate will have a florite base with either playsand or poolfilter sand for the top 2". filter is fx5. I will use the flourish line of ferts to start off with since that is what I have. for plants I want to try to keep it simple so I'm thinking 1 large sword, java moss, java fern, and some crypts. Does any have any suggestions on what I should change or on plants I should add. Also does anyone think I will be able to get away adding some other kind of tetras like buenos aires tetras or something? If it doesn't work out I put my sanchezi in 29g or something and do discus or angles or something in the 90g. Enough babbling what do you guys think?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi, sorry it took so long for a reply!
I have been very busy lately


> substrate will have a florite base with either playsand or poolfilter sand for the top 2"


It would grow nice plants, but you do know the sand would just seep down into the florite and make an ugly mess, right?
The flourish line is the best you can buy, but it is pricey.
You can grow way more plants than the ones you mentioned.. Almost anything with full light and CO2
About the fauna- My sanch tears up all the critters i put in there with him, except this one tiger barb, which he lets even eat with him lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you didn't mention any ground cover plants. you could get some dwarf hair grass, hc, etc. but if you wanted to see the sand then ground cover isn't necessary at all. I think your light will be very adequate for most plants especially java moss, java ferns, and crypts. Get the CO2 as soon as possible.... it helps.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not to sure what I'm going to do with this tank right now. I get my new 125g rr for reef tank upgrade this week, so I don't want to get into to two large time consuming projects at the same time. So for now the sanch will stay in the 20g long. Probably towards July the sanch will get its upgrade to the 90 or the 40g that is currently the reef. I will be back with many questions then I promise.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I hear ya on the reefs, they take up a crap load of time. I am taking my time and planning out when to start my reef again. This time it is going to purely be an anemone/clown tank. I took mine down in December of 06 and have missed it like a motherf*cker.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> *The flourish line is the best you can buy, but it is pricey.*


That must have been a typo as I get a LOT better growth with ADA powersand on the bottom and Aquasoil on top of that. Please it's a lot cleaner and easier to use.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Who has the loot to go ADA? If you do, cool.

But for me? Forget that- I have to throw away plants every week, that is enough for me. I use the bottom of the line Greg Watson ferts
Granted ADA is great stuff, but I can only recommend that stuff to people with $$ to burn


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey genin

How much do you think it would cost roughly to set up a 40gallon anemon tank for clowns? with everything protein skimmer/sump/fish/the works

I know thats massivly off topic im sorry

Rob


----------

